
Publishing with GitHub Pages, now as easy as 1, 2, 3 - tandav
https://github.com/blog/2289-publishing-with-github-pages-now-as-easy-as-1-2-3
======
zimbatm
Did a little test:
[https://zimbatm.github.io/sitetest/](https://zimbatm.github.io/sitetest/)

Code highlighting doesn't seem to work. There are .highlight selector class in
the accompanying CSS but the tags aren't generated in the page. It probably
would work if highlight.js was added on the page.

Linking markdown files is also interesting. It rewrites the target url from
.md to .html and also supports pointing to a clean path without the extension.
Unfortunately it's not possible to follow the clean path when browsing the
same file on github.

Still, overall it's a good improvement to github.

------
FLGMwt
Neat!

I just tried this out and here's what it looks like with a simple readme and
no styles: [https://flgmwt.github.io/team-city-agent-auto-
auth/](https://flgmwt.github.io/team-city-agent-auto-auth/)

The README.md is much easier to read on mobile in the mobile GitHub site, but
I'm sure one of the themes would improve that.

------
pchal
Still no mathjax :/

